# ski instructor job



## nicholajane (Aug 25, 2011)

my son has British and Greek passport and would like to try to find a job as a ski instructor for a season ( he is qualified to CASI level 3 ) 
any ideas how to go about this for 2012 season and what to do re visa for 6 months work -stay
thanks in advance.
mum!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You don't mention your son's age, assuming he's between 18 and 30 and lives in the UK (and has for the last 3 years) he can apply for the 1 year working holiday program (see link below). I think the program is closed for 2011, information on the 2012 program will be posted this fall.

Travel and Work in Canada | Temporary Canada Work permit For Work Holidays for the United Kingdom| International Experience Canada


----------



## nicholajane (Aug 25, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> You don't mention your son's age, assuming he's between 18 and 30 and lives in the UK (and has for the last 3 years) he can apply for the 1 year working holiday program (see link below). I think the program is closed for 2011, information on the 2012 program will be posted this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

